
Ask HN: Why have you never used Assembly dot com? - anonx
I think, Assembly.com [1] could be characterized as &quot;Github for Startups&quot;: different people were collaborating on projects and getting part of projects&#x27; ownership as compensation.<p>In my opinion, the concept was quite interesting. And thus I&#x27;d like to ask you. Have you ever used Assembly.com? If not, why? What exactly didn&#x27;t you like about it (was it the idea or implementation details)?<p>Complaints I&#x27;ve extracted from other discussions on HN and Reddit so far:
1. 10% commission
2. Projects are available for authorized users only
3. The way &quot;shares&quot; are divided.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.crunchbase.com&#x2F;organization&#x2F;assembly
======
kiloreux
I really liked the idea of Assembly, and was so eager to work on something on
it, but whenever i tried looking for something , it just didn't feel right,
the UX was horrible, the way I could contribute to a project was not clear at
all, you find something like a wall, where everyone says he will do something
or take a step for something , and i could not get started doing that thing
and any thing else would be dependent on it, i prefer clicking a Github
explore and work on a random project that i like than struggling to just
choose what to do, everytime i tried i ended up wasting more than 30 minutes
on the website, i would never work on something like that.

~~~
johnnydoebk
This was exactly my experience as well (especially the UX part). Moreover,
when scrolling the website was freezing (Firefox on Linux Mint).

------
jtfairbank
Looks like they are shutting down.

:( Sorry to see it go.

~~~
anonx
Yes, here is the related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10555710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10555710)

